

PHP Frameworks: Hall of Fame - DDI_DEV
http://ddi-dev.com/company/blog/15-php-frameworks-hall-fame/

======
tmaly
I picked up laravel a few months months back. I have been doing PHP for years,
so the only hurdle I had was getting use to the framework. It is great for
rapid prototyping. Originally I was going to do everything in Mojolicious, but
I wanted some batteries already included.

